# تصنيع بودة الغسيل(عجينة الغسالة)



## Dr\gamalelden (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​
سوف اتكلم اليوم بأذن الله تعالي عن بودرة الغسيل أو عجينة الغسالة علي حسب المسمي في السوق المصرية 
بأختصار شديد عجينة الغسالة تعتبر هي نصف تركيبة مسحوق الغسيل :73: (المادة الاساسية والفعالة)وهي كالأتي 

لعمل (75كجم)عجينة
​1- تملأ برميل من البلاستيك بحوالي(50كجم)من الماء 
2- تضع حوالي (8كجم) من السلفونيك في الماء وتقلبههم جيدا حتي تمام الذوبان 
3- تضع حوالي (10كجم)من السيليكات علي الخليط المكون من الماء والسلفونيك وتقلب بدون توقف حتي تجد ان الخليط اصبح متماسك ويستحسن ان يكون لديك ماتور للتقليب هذا يجعل النتائج افضل
4- تضع (2كجم)كلور مركز تركيز(12%)وتقلب لمدة (30ثانية)
5- تكمل البرميل بوضع(5كجم) من الماء

 بهذا قد نكون انتهينا والحمد لله رب العالمين
(ملحوظة)
 بهذه التركيبة ست البيت مش محتاجة انها تحط مسحوق اثناء الغسيل بس ممكن تحط كلور لقتل الجراثيم
سعر التكلفة ممكن يكون مرتفع لذلك من الممكن ان تقلل من كمية السلفونيك ولكن بالتالي سوف تقل كفاءة العجينة

والله الموفق​


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي جزاك الله خير يقال أن مادة السليكات مادة مسرطنة وتسبب الفشل الكلوي وان والله لم أستخدمها نهائي في الصابون الشعبي ولا في عجينة الغسالة فما رايكم في هذاء الكلام من صحتة


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (1 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم هذا الكلام علي ان السيليكات مادة مسرطنة غير موثوق به لأني اتعامل مع السيليكات من حوالي عشرة سنوات ولم يحدث لي اي شي


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (2 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم يديم الله عليك صحتك هذا الكلام مطروح علي النت وأنا حبيت أنبه فقط والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## Engineer in Future (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرآآ جزيلا ..ناويه اسوي بحث بهذا العنوان اشكر طارح الموضوع


----------



## flaybird10 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عملت الموضوع دة وفعلا كام كويس لكن بعد 4 ايام لاحظت وجود سائل فوق المادة بمعنى انو اصبح نص سائل ونصف متماسك فى نفس الكيس ممكن اعرف اية المشكلة


----------



## القطة ميما (5 مارس 2013)

هى العجينة دى تنفع للغسالات الاتوماتيك ولا الغسالات العادية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mena edwer (16 يوليو 2013)

لما نضيف السليكات لللسلفونيك بنعمل معادلة بالph ولا لا


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## البخاري الأثري (3 أغسطس 2013)

نرجو متابعة صاحب الموضوع مشكورا


----------

